# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade robots from Yuri Ostr

## Airicist

youtube.com/YuriOstr

----------


## Airicist

How to Make a Robot - Big Spider - BristleBot - Simple Toy - Tutorial

Published on Jun 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

How to Make a Car - Mini Off Road Car - Simple Robot

Published on Nov 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

How to make a crazy robot at home - very simple

Published Dec 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

How to make a car (electric truck) using Coca-Cola can and popsicle sticks - Tutorial

Published on Jan 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

How to make a walking robot at home - Easy to build - Amazing toy

Published on Jan 30, 2017




> Incredible idea: How to make an electric robot using DC motor

----------


## Airicist

How to make hydraulic powered robotic arm at home from coffe shop sticks and syringe

Published on Apr 25, 2017




> Awesome idea
> In this video I show you how to make a Robotic Arm
> 
> You need:
> wood, 2 syringes with rubber piston, long pipes, two screws,Coffee Shop Sticks, water and glue.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a fidget spinner robot - simple electric robot

Published on Aug 24, 2017

----------


## Airicist

How to make Airboat using ping pong balls - simple electric boat

Published on Aug 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

How to make a walking robot - Amazing electric robot for fun

Published on Oct 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

How to make amazing RC walking robot at home

Published on Jan 4, 2018




> How to make electric robot with remote control

----------


## Airicist

How to make amazing DIY robot (walking robot)

Published on Mar 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

How to make walking robot - DIY Robot Toy

Published on Apr 10, 2018




> How to make a robot at home - Electric robot

----------


## Airicist

How to make robotic arm at home (Robotic fist)

Published on Jul 10, 2018

----------

